
Clients From Hell  - tzury
http://clientsfromhell.net/post/392772921/client-indian-outsourcer-says-he-can-do-this
======
tzury
The irony is that in this case, the phrase: "It works perfect on my PC" was
not said by the developer rather by his client.

